# A quick reminder, and a minor change...



## martygreene (Jul 21, 2005)

As many of you know, Specktra recently celebrated it's first birthday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 , as well as broke over 2500 registered users! Whew! 

With all these new folk, I think it's time for a quick reminder about using the search engine to help cut-down on duplicate threads. Duplicate threads not only become needlessly repetitive, but each thread adds to the bandwidth used by Specktra, and we would like to wisely use our bandwidth so as to be able to keep Specktra up and running.

Before starting a new thread, *please* always search first to see if the topic you are inquiring about already exists. For example, before starting a thread on the new MAC Skinfinishes, please be sure that there is not already a thread discussing the Skinfinishes by using the search function located at the top of the page. When you search, you have the option of either searching the entirety of the Specktra forums, or one specific forum. Please make sure you search the appropriate areas before starting a new thread. The search function works much like Google does, as it accepts basic boolean search terms (AND, OR, NOT). For more info on the search function, please see the search FAQ within the FAQ forum. We thank you for your help in this matter.


I would also like to draw your attention to a small change in the reviews forums. Within the rating criterion for reviews, the "price" criterion has been changed to say "Price [Value]: 1-5". This change will hopefull alleviate some of the confusion over what is being rated with the price rating. For more information about the reviews criterion, check out the "how the reviews forum works" post at the top of each review section. With all the new collections coming out, I hope to see *lots* of new reviews 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !


----------

